
Ask HN: Should you give unsolicited advise? - zompro
As I have become a more senior developer and started to manage, mentor and influence junior devs, I often wonder whether you should only give advice or information when asked or whether you should offer (unsolicited) advise.<p>This also extend for scenarios like being in an &quot;all-hands&quot; meeting and you see something you might know or think it won&#x27;t work in another department (sales for example). Should you jump in and give your opinion?<p>Specially when you join a new company, sometimes it could be useful to show you do have knowledge but often you end up in a unidirectional conversation with a junior dev or not making any friends in the sales team.<p>So how do you handle this balance professionally (and personally)? Do you give unsolicited advise?
======
gshdg
How about asking each time whether they’d be interested in your input?

